# Maytag refrigerator not cooling



## R-SOLO (Jul 21, 2012)

I've changed the control board,t-stat.the defrost heater is good,any idea what's going on ?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php



> I've changed the control board,t-stat



Did either prove to be bad?



> Maytag refrigerator not cooling



Fresh food and freezer sections? Hear things working like the evaporator fan motor, condensor fan motor, compressor? Inspected the cooling/evaporator coils? Any strange noises?

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 21, 2012)

Model#MTG2558KEW,THE T-STAT WAS GOOD,COULDN'T TELL IF THE CONTROL BOARD WAS OR NOT


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 21, 2012)

It's not cooling at all,no strange noises


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 22, 2012)

> MTG2558KEW



Won't come up for me online, please recheck.



> It's not cooling at all,no strange noises



No cooling at all in either sections?...if yes, for sure pull the unit out and remove lower back panal to see if the compressor is running or not. Both fans and compressor should be running at the same time.

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 22, 2012)

Model#mff2558kew


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 22, 2012)

> Hear things working like the evaporator fan motor, condensor fan motor, compressor? Inspected the cooling/evaporator coils?



??



> No cooling at all in either sections?



??



> if yes, for sure pull the unit out and remove lower back panal to see if the compressor is running or not. Both fans and compressor should be running at the same time.



??

Checked anything yet?



> mff2558kew



That one works 

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 22, 2012)

Everything was running,so i charged it with freon,will reply in 24 hrs.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's another problem with a different refridgerator,it won't stop making ice.model#tfx20jrx.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Everything was running



That's when you access the evaporator/cooling coils to see what is happening with the frost pattern....all evenly frosted, 1/2 frosted and 1/2 bare, ball of ice, etc.



> Here's another problem with a different refridgerator,it won't stop making ice.model#tfx20jrx



Wand arm on the side of the icemaker not jammed, can move freely? Lift the arm up in the off position to see if the icemaker will then shut off.

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 23, 2012)

That's been done,but still makes ice.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 23, 2012)

R-SOLO said:


> That's been done,but still makes ice.



New icemaker time then.



> tfx20jrx



9 models start with those.






Replacement icemaker kit, electronic. 4 pin round plug-in connector, 6 post plug-in connector, fill cup and tube included in kit Manufacturer Number WR30X10093

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok on the ice maker,but the one with the cooling problem,I think I didn't put enough freon in it..


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Should have the amount on the model/serial tag, EG:






jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 26, 2012)

Found out fridge has a leak in line behind compressor


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 26, 2012)

R-SOLO said:


> Found out fridge has a leak in line behind compressor



That section that sits in the drain pan?....that was common as the tubing would turn green and rot out.

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 26, 2012)

How difficult is this to repair ,i've never removed an rrfridgerator compressor?


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 26, 2012)

R-SOLO said:


> How difficult is this to repair ,i've never removed an rrfridgerator compressor?



Normally the compressor stays in place but often the condensor fan motor comes out for more room to access the tubing. High side must be flushed out, new drier welded in, not a bad job is you are good at welding in tight places without setting wiring and such on fire 

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 26, 2012)

Removing the compressor looks to be the best way to get to the bad spot,does that spot need to be cut out or just sodering it will work.


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't weld the area where the corresion is, replacing that whole section of tubing is best and weld with good clean ends.



> Removing the compressor looks to be the best way to get to the bad spot



Haven't had to yet.

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 27, 2012)

I got to the bad spot without removing the compressor,refrigerator now works and making ice...


----------



## jeff1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Great, good job 

jeff.


----------



## R-SOLO (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice..


----------

